

Chad Hurley, YouTube co-founder announces MixBit video collaboration site - nzeeshan
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/1/4169494/mixbit-video-collaboration-site-chad-hurley-youtube-founder-announcement

======
saud
will it compete with Youtube?

~~~
nzeeshan
Chad has said it wouldn't be a "direct" YouTube competitor. So you never know
:)

